# open fracture laceration repair



## mabauer1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

I have a finger fracture -open tuft with 3cm laceration as the final dx.  The doctor documented the following procedure:

Wound Repair of 3 cm (1.2 in) subcutaneous laceration to right middle finger tip.  Irregularly shaped..Skin/tissue flap noted...Distal neuro/vascular/tendon intact. Anesthesia: Digital block administered with 5 mls of 1% lidocaine. Wound prep: Extensive cleansing with betadine, wound irrigation, wound explored, copious irrigation. Skin closed with 12 4-0 Ethilon using simple sutures. Dressed with Neosporin, 4x4's.   

A splint was ordered and in the nursing documentation only was noted as :

finger/hand splint. Wound care to laceration located on right middle finger was dressed with Kerlix, xeroform.  

My question is that with this open fracture would the appropriate procedure code in this case be the suture repair only?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mary Ann


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 5, 2012)

There is no fx repair so was this an open fx or a closed fx with a laceration??


----------

